# Grand Mere Camping



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

My girls have a softball Tourney in Stevensville and I'm looking for a spot to dry camp for the night. There is no mention of a campground but I was thinking about parking at the picnic area for the night. Has anyone been there or have a better idea.


----------



## siberdraknon (May 15, 2012)

I haven't noticed any camping at Grand Mere, I could be wrong though. Warren Dune's is just ~8 miles south and has camping.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Also camping at Weko beach in Bridgman. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

